# DID



## kioreija

Does anyone know of a DID (dissociative identity disorder) forum?

Thanks ~kio


----------



## Guest

kioreija said:


> Does anyone know of a DID (dissociative identity disorder) forum?
> 
> Thanks ~kio


I sent you a PM,

Philos


----------



## kioreija

Philos said:


> I sent you a PM,
> 
> Philos


Thanks!


----------



## Monochrome

Hey would you mind sharing with me too please Philos? Thanks


----------



## Visual

I would be interested also.


----------



## kioreija

Hey guys, just an idea.

Maybe we should start a free forum for people suffering from DID or any other DD. 
Or we could suggest they make a spot for us here.

Just a thought.


----------



## Monochrome

That sounds like a brilliant idea.. I'm currently waiting for a SCID-D assessment as I've been diagnosed with a dissociative disorder but it hasn't been specified which, although DID has been suggested by several people. I did struggle to find any forums specifically for dissociative disorders - I joined one for DID but felt like a fraud because I don't yet have the diagnosis







It would be really encouraging to meet any others in my position as I feel quite alone right now


----------



## insaticiable

Monochrome said:


> That sounds like a brilliant idea.. I'm currently waiting for a SCID-D assessment as I've been diagnosed with a dissociative disorder but it hasn't been specified which, although DID has been suggested by several people. I did struggle to find any forums specifically for dissociative disorders - I joined one for DID but felt like a fraud because I don't yet have the diagnosis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be really encouraging to meet any others in my position as I feel quite alone right now


Hey Monochrome...I thought you mentioned once that you have BPD? I didn't know DID could exist alongside BPD, but who knows, I am definitely not a doctor.

Btw...I really like your quote!


----------



## kioreija

insaticiable said:


> Hey Monochrome...I thought you mentioned once that you have BPD? I didn't know DID could exist alongside BPD, but who knows, I am definitely not a doctor.
> 
> Btw...I really like your quote!


I have borderline personality disorder also. The doctors are saying VS DID. It's confusing.


----------



## Monochrome

I think it can.. I have a friend with DID, her core personality has BPD. Although my doctor did say that many people with DID are originally mis-diagnosed with BPD


----------



## insaticiable

Monochrome said:


> I think it can.. I have a friend with DID, her core personality has BPD. Although my doctor did say that many people with DID are originally mis-diagnosed with BPD


Oh lord...that definitely scares the shit out of me. I was diagnosed as having BPD by a psychiatrist who knew me for 5 years. Never mentioned DID. Then I started working with a professional doctor who specialized in BPD and again...no mention of DID. I don't think I have DID. I don't have any alter personalities. Just me, myself, and I. Do you guys have alters?


----------



## Visual

Don't worry about DID. After the MPD debacle, even psychiatrist are scared - but not of the disorder, but from being sued or ridiculed.

Dissociation can be chaos, but it is not being a psychopath who will suddenly lash out. Largely it is unresolved pain.

Whatever level of dissociation a person has, accept that it is where you are now. Then set goals of where you want to be.


----------



## insaticiable

Visual Dude said:


> Don't worry about DID. After the MPD debacle, even psychiatrist are scared - but not of the disorder, but from being sued or ridiculed.
> 
> Dissociation can be chaos, but it is not being a psychopath who will suddenly lash out. Largely it is unresolved pain.
> 
> Whatever level of dissociation a person has, accept that it is where you are now. Then set goals of where you want to be.


That's a good idea/plan, Visual Dude.

But, I don't understand. Doesn't a patient have the right to know whether they have DID or not? I know that some doctors don't believe DID exists or something along those lines, but if the term DID even exists...then I feel like a patient has the RIGHT to know if they have it or not.

You know...I read that for a long time, the diagnosis BPD was rarely discussed with a patient and talked about behind closed doors. People were afraid of diagnosing people with that disorder, and some doctors regarded it as a wastebasket diagnosis. Granted this was like a decade or two ago when no established treatments existed...

Sorry...I'm going off on a tangent right now, but my point is: Patients deserve to know what their diagnosis is. It's not fair for doctors to with hold that information from them. I believe that with a diagnosis comes understanding and ultimately...a way to move forward with a treatment plan.

I was diagnosed with BPD when I was 17 and a half. God knows I probably had this disorder in my earlier teens and I kinda wish I had been informed earlier (although I know they rarely make the diagnosis in people under 18), so that I could have started DBT, etc etc

And now I shall sleep. Have not slept for 15+ hrs so my head is a bit of a mess.


----------



## Visual

insaticiable said:


> That's a good idea/plan, Visual Dude.
> 
> But, I don't understand. Doesn't a patient have the right to know whether they have DID or not? I know that some doctors don't believe DID exists or something along those lines, but if the term DID even exists...then I feel like a patient has the RIGHT to know if they have it or not.
> 
> You know...I read that for a long time, the diagnosis BPD was rarely discussed with a patient and talked about behind closed doors. People were afraid of diagnosing people with that disorder, and some doctors regarded it as a wastebasket diagnosis. Granted this was like a decade or two ago when no established treatments existed...
> 
> Sorry...I'm going off on a tangent right now, but my point is: Patients deserve to know what their diagnosis is. It's not fair for doctors to with hold that information from them. I believe that with a diagnosis comes understanding and ultimately...a way to move forward with a treatment plan.
> 
> I was diagnosed with BPD when I was 17 and a half. God knows I probably had this disorder in my earlier teens and I kinda wish I had been informed earlier (although I know they rarely make the diagnosis in people under 18), so that I could have started DBT, etc etc
> 
> And now I shall sleep. Have not slept for 15+ hrs so my head is a bit of a mess.


*Patients deserve to know what their diagnosis is*

I prefer to know the truth but to quote one therapist, "Medicine is not an exact science. Unfortunately, psychology is even less exact".

I've also noticed that doctors rarely talk about side effects or risks of various treatments. Mainly as a form of bedside manner. Most people seem to freak out with details - they just want to hand the responsibility over to someone else. So the keep the patient calm and compliant, often things are not discussed.

Take mental illness as an example. Many on this forum express fear about schizophrenia or DID. How would they react if a therapist outright said so before developing a working, trustful relationship? Many just leave if they are told something they don't want to hear - and then they miss out on treatment. So doctors must balance this.

So as far as treating dissociative disorders from past abuse - the treatment is generally the same regardless of the exact name.


----------



## Monochrome

Don't worry, I'm sure if you had DID insaticiable you/your psychiatrist would have noticed some symptoms by now. My care team have only started to consider it because my dissociation has been getting worse the last few years and I've started losing time quite regularly. So in answer I'm not really sure if I have alters yet, my therapist thinks I have at least one because I do things I don't remember when I'm out of it and have written things down in someone else's handwriting etc, pretty scary stuff. It's happening more often which is why I'm hoping to get a full assessment. I do still fit the criteria for BPD when I'm "me" so I think it's entirely possible to have both.


----------



## insaticiable

Visual Dude said:


> *Patients deserve to know what their diagnosis is*
> 
> I prefer to know the truth but to quote one therapist, "Medicine is not an exact science. Unfortunately, psychology is even less exact".
> 
> I've also noticed that doctors rarely talk about side effects or risks of various treatments. Mainly as a form of bedside manner. Most people seem to freak out with details - they just want to hand the responsibility over to someone else. So the keep the patient calm and compliant, often things are not discussed.
> 
> Take mental illness as an example. Many on this forum express fear about schizophrenia or DID. How would they react if a therapist outright said so before developing a working, trustful relationship? Many just leave if they are told something they don't want to hear - and then they miss out on treatment. So doctors must balance this.
> 
> So as far as treating dissociative disorders from past abuse - the treatment is generally the same regardless of the exact name.


I see your point. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## kioreija

insaticiable said:


> Oh lord...that definitely scares the shit out of me. I was diagnosed as having BPD by a psychiatrist who knew me for 5 years. Never mentioned DID. Then I started working with a professional doctor who specialized in BPD and again...no mention of DID. I don't think I have DID. I don't have any alter personalities. Just me, myself, and I. Do you guys have alters?


I have 8 alters..


----------



## Visual

kioreija said:


> I have 8 alters..


Are you able to function collectively yet or do you still loose time?


----------



## kioreija

Visual Dude said:


> Are you able to function collectively yet or do you still loose time?


We mostly co-hosting but we still lose time now and then.


----------



## Monochrome

Is that after therapy Kioreija? I'd love to get to the point where I lose time less often


----------



## kioreija

Monochrome said:


> Is that after therapy Kioreija? I'd love to get to the point where I lose time less often


Some therapy, yes. But I recognised it and tried to work it out on my own, mostly. It's hard work.


----------



## Monochrome

I'm finding that out







I'm still trying to deal on my own at the moment with therapists who aren't really taking it seriously or knowing how to help.. I'm glad you managed to get to this point though, I hope I can one day


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## kioreija

Monochrome said:


> I'm finding that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to deal on my own at the moment with therapists who aren't really taking it seriously or knowing how to help.. I'm glad you managed to get to this point though, I hope I can one day


my psychiatrist doesn't take my diagnosis seriously, which sucks. I'm sorry.
Thanks.

Ann- Cool, lucky for Frank. I have an time-traveling alter too, Felix. Sounds like something out of a Phillip K Dick novel. xD Not making fun of it, I experience it too, but it really reminds me of one his novels.


----------



## kioreija

I found a DID forum! If you're interested: 
http://copingwithdissociativeidentitydisorder.yuku.com/directory

I forgot all about it. I used to be on it ages ago! My username there is 'microwaves'.


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## kioreija

girlie said:


> And - thank you for introducing this forum for us. I will go there register me in tomorrow morning - and will tell you my username afterwards, of course


on coping with DID, my username is microwaves. 
AMJ won't let me register for some reason.. but if i do end up on AMJ, i'll let you know my username.


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## kioreija

girlie said:


> Did you sent an introduction of yourself, the reason why you would like to join AMJ to Pilgrim? It is needed. Hope you will be able to register there. Today I will register to that DID forum, which you introduced me, thanks for showing it to me (and others in this thread)


I don't know how to send an intro to Pilgrim, how do I do that?


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## Guest

I will have my wife review this thread. I wouldn't have a problem creating a support site or forum here as many seem to want it.


----------



## girlie

--


----------



## kioreija

administrator said:


> I will have my wife review this thread. I wouldn't have a problem creating a support site or forum here as many seem to want it.


Thankyou for considering this! Even just a section on this site for DID would be great if you don't want to create a whole separate site.







I'm sure many can relate to DDs and some DID suffers too. It seems that way, anyway.


----------

